# Armed Gun Store Employees Chase Down Four Robbers and Hold Them for the Cops



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...down-four-robbers-and-hold-them-for-the-cops/


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

They're lucky to be alive. All the employees at my local gun store open carry.


----------

